# Fishing Around Crestview



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

Just moved to crestview. Trying to sell my bass boat and get a utility rig to fish the smaller water. Does anyone know where to fish for cats/bass/bream within driving distance of crestview? water seams to small for my boat. thanks for any info.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shoal River, Yellow River, Hurricane Lake, Bear Lake, Karrick Lake just to name a few. Welcome to the area.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*thanks much*

thanks for the info. I have looked at some stuff. the shoal seems like it's a quick way to rip a motor off. it's real close though. I am looking for a place to take my son for bream and catfish but also looking to run some limb lines for freezer meat. hopefully I can sell my rig soon and get into something smaller, so I can get back to meat fishin'. Bass fishin' got too expensive. thanks again.

kevin


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yellow River will be your best bet in the area then. That's where I mainly fish and there is plenty of bream and cats. Here is what I was catching before the rain moved in.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How big of a boat do you have? I have seen some large/fast boats in yellow river,primarily south of I10. Shoal river is navigable with a bigger boat,just pay extreme attention to the river,running on plane is not advisable on any river around crestview. Unless it drafts 2 feet of water you should be able to fish a whole bunch of the rivers. Good luck and welcome to the area.


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

If you want to pay a little extra, you can also fish Eglin, you just have to get the permit. There are a lot of good ponds there that are managed. Other than that, the above mentioned is all really.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

What are the managed ponds at Eglin, I have never did any good at any of em


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

Indigo, speck and a couple of others are managed.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks much for the info. Splittine, shoot me the coordinates for where you're catchin' them shellcrackers and I owe you a case. ha ha. thanks again everybody and I'm sure I'll figure it out soon enough. Just have to get used to the much smaller water and it's on.


----------

